# Problem with Iphone 3



## MacMacMac1111 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey everyone; I just wanted to thank whomever helps me in advance. My nephew really wanted an Ipod for his birthday (It's coming up soon, so I'd really appreciate the help) and I was going to get him one when I remembered I had an old iphone 3 ios 3.0.1( I honestly don't remember, it's been sitting in a drawer for a while) that I was just going to give him. I decided to restore the factory settings and now it's stuck on this screen that just shows the apple logo. Every 5 minutes or so, it flickers and just goes back to the apple logo. I tried to power it off holding the home/sleep key but I think the home key no longer responds ( I remember having the accessibility icon on it) and I just want to get it functioning again. I tried plugging it into my computer but it won't recognize it because I have a new phone. Any ideas on how to just get it functioning again? Thanks.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You had the Accessibility Icon on it because the Home Button was not working? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello MacMacMac1111

Is this the same computer that was originally used with this iPhone?


----------

